# 1-3'' North of The Lehigh Tunnel



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

shame on the mess . right around Slatington mm69 and up . something huge is brewing for New Years Eve


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

YESS i saw that also, that storm looks like to be all snow,hopefuly no mixed crap, i 'm just happy were getting events, could be very active the next 4-6 weeks.


----------

